# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  تگ مربوط به ایجاد space با tab بین کلمات در html

## yekta64

سلام دوستان
برای ایجاد space یا tab  بین کلملت با استفاده از تگ های html از چه تگی باید استفاده کرد؟؟
مرسی

----------


## ali zi zeperto

> سلام دوستان





> برای ایجاد space یا tab  بین کلملت با استفاده از تگ های html از چه تگی باید استفاده کرد؟؟
> مرسی


<pre></pre>

----------


## eshpilen

فاصله: &nbsp;

البته این فاصله قابل شکستن نیست. یعنی در محل فاصله ها مرورگر خطوط رو نمیشکنه.

----------


## yekta64

> [right]
> 
> <pre></pre>


میشه بگید این تگ باعث ایجاد space میشه یا تب 
ممنون میشم با یه مثال توضیح بدید؟؟

----------


## Javad.Kashi

سلام به همه 
همان طور که دوست عزيزمان فرمود
&nbsp 
براي ايجادفقط يک جاي خالي مي کند که استفاده زياد آن در کنار هم خوب نيست 
براي همين هرگاه شما در تگ پی نیاز به جای خالی داشتید از این استفاده می کنید ولی اگر زیاد به جای خالی و حتی به tab نیاز پیدا کردید باید از تگ pre استفاده کنید که مخفف pre formated است.
یا علی مدد

----------


## eshpilen

من درمورد فایرفاکس مشاهده کردم که تگ pre فرمت خاصی از نظر فونت به متن میداد که هرچی تلاش کردم نتونستم تغییرش بدم. نمیدونم چرا اونطوری بود و شاید اون نسخهء فایرفاکس اونطوری بوده یا باگی بوده یا روشی داشته که من نمیدونستم.
خلاصه هرچی style برای تگ pre مینوشتم تاثیر نمیکرد!
اما درمورد IE اینطوری نبود.
شما نمیدونید علت و راه حلش چیه؟

----------


## salehbagheri

> میشه بگید این تگ باعث ایجاد space میشه یا تب؟


در HTML و اكثر تگهاي آن معمولاً فاصله و Tab ابتدا و انتهاي متن در نظر گرفته نميشه. مثلاً دو كد زير يك خروجي خواهند داشت:

<div>Hello World!<div>
<div>     Hello World!     <div>


اما در در تگ pre اين فاصله ها و تب ها در نظر گرفته ميشه و در خروجي قابل مشاهده هست. خروجي كدهاي زير متفاوت هست.

<pre>     Hello World!   </pre>
<pre>Hello World!</pre>

----------

